# Anyone using Aquatherm?



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

I recently used Aquatherm piping for compressed air and it seemed to work out pretty well. It is fairly cost effective and saves time compared to steel pipe. Anyone else use this material? What do you think?


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

OK, I will take that as a no.


----------



## bikefitter0 (Nov 22, 2011)

i never used it, but saw it at a trade show. i like the method and it does seam affordable


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Does it shatter when impacted.....even when cold?


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

I've used it a bit. I find it a good system but it must be installed correctly or your in for a world of pain haha The big bore stuff is very tricky as you have to plan your welds very very carefully cause those damn heat plates can be a **** to get into tight spots. I love it as long as the guys who are running it with ya have some gray matter between their ears. I've been told the temperature tolerances but they escape me atm It would be in celcius and irrelevant to you guys anyway


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

If you can afford it use the following depending on size
1/4"-5/8" Use Swagelok Compression Fittings and annealed hydraulic tube, stuff is practically bulletproof or other brands like Let-lok,Parker A-lok, Bi-lok which are similar products. a couple of Spanners and possibly a tube bender
If permanent, cheaper than abovetube and fittings, use Geberit Mapress, York Xpress, Victaulic Vic-press. A hydro electric crimp power tool on loan or rented from these suppliers is needed
If larger sizes use victaulic roll groove pipe and fittings, or sch pipe with Norma or Straub quick couplings. Roll Groove requires a roll grooving machine. Norma/Straub needs a torque wrench and socket
Above are far superior to Aquatherm PPR product and is avail in steel or stainless and will last the life of the plant
Aquatherm has these problems
Not UV stabilised as standard.
Rats/Rodents eat this stuff
Cold climates the fusion weld can be temperamental to get too the req'd heat temp to get successful joint
Not so rigid so requires more pipe supports and larger supports for the same pipe size in metal.
Doesn't like to much heat or large temp differentials and can turn to spaghetti.
Can split or bulge
The Swagelok style fittings are used upstream of regulators on gas cyclinders for all major gas suppliers because they can do 2000psi +. Mapress/Victaulic is faster to assemble and easier to mount and have a max of 232psi for air, 362+ for potable water depending on size??


----------



## junker_81 (Feb 2, 2012)

No offense to plumbing ninja there but it sounds like you've never used the stuff. I've been using it for years now in the US and haven't had much problem with it. I've won more bids simply because I can put it in faster and the material is cheaper. You keep bidding with Vic and Ill keep winning the jobs.

Plumbing Ninja is right about a couple of things there though. It isn't UV stabilized be default, though you can buy it with a UV coating (ups the cost quite a bit though). There definatly are some limitaions on heat. This certainly can't be used in place of metal everywhere, but where it can be used it works better.

most of the info on what you can use it for (temp and pressure) can be found over on their website (www.aquatherm.com)


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

junker_81 said:


> No offense to plumbing ninja there but it sounds like you've never used the stuff. I've been using it for years now in the US and haven't had much problem with it. I've won more bids simply because I can put it in faster and the material is cheaper. You keep bidding with Vic and Ill keep winning the jobs.
> 
> Plumbing Ninja is right about a couple of things there though. It isn't UV stabilized be default, though you can buy it with a UV coating (ups the cost quite a bit though). There definatly are some limitaions on heat. This certainly can't be used in place of metal everywhere, but where it can be used it works better.
> 
> most of the info on what you can use it for (temp and pressure) can be found over on their website (www.aquatherm.com)


I've used the aquatherm product on a number of occassions and it just wasn't "an all purpose" pipe for my liking. I've conferred with a few bigger contractors and end users and they preferred the pressfit for reliability. I think the other "perks" the aquatherm boys offer in the package seal the deal. Did you get the free trip to visit the German plant like some of the consultants here do? If it was trips to Vegas I'd be hassling their people!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

junker_81 said:


> No offense to plumbing ninja....


No offense to junker81 but you sound like a sales rep for Aquatherm. How 'bout an intro? http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## junker_81 (Feb 2, 2012)

No offense to plbgbiz (just following this opener trend) but I'm not a rep. I simply started my response like that cause all I wanted to do was point out that I have had a very different experience than plumbing ninja had. Some of the stuff he said was right, some of it was wrong and it seemed he was mis-informed.

I've never actually heard of a trip to Germany, so I guess that's not what sold me on it.

Wasn't looking to pick a fight. Been a long time reader, but just recently moved to actually trying to post, and just wanted to say I had a different time with the stuff. I use this wherever I can now and have had zero regrets. as I recall the original question on this thread was "Anyone else use this material? What do you think?" I was just trying to put in my two cents.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

junker_81 said:


> No offense to plbgbiz (just following this opener trend) but I'm not a rep. I simply started my response like that cause all I wanted to do was point out that I have had a very different experience than plumbing ninja had. Some of the stuff he said was right, some of it was wrong and it seemed he was mis-informed.
> 
> I've never actually heard of a trip to Germany, so I guess that's not what sold me on it.
> 
> Wasn't looking to pick a fight. Been a long time reader, but just recently moved to actually trying to post, and just wanted to say I had a different time with the stuff. I use this wherever I can now and have had zero regrets. as I recall the original question on this thread was "Anyone else use this material? What do you think?" I was just trying to put in my two cents.


A few project managers in my company got an all expenses paid trip to germany after some big purchases from aquatherm. i would have loved it if i had the chance! Uts main advantage are its excellent self insulating properties and cost vs copper per metre. its too ugly to have exposed anywhere so i woulfnt even consider the uv stabil stuff.


----------

